# Merry Christmas from Two little Baby Dolls



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I know this is TOTALLY off topic, but it does have to do with Christmas, and I wanted to share these pics that were recently sent to me, by one of my sons, Nathan-(who built me my very first pigeon coop, and gave me my first pigeon youngsters, with the help of my other sons' Dan and Davey, Dec. 20th 2000- the coldest day that year)

He is married now and his twins were born in July of this year....I couldn't resist sharing....

OOPS...that is too small....hold on


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jake is on the left, and Bailey is on the right.

Next pic is Jacob, the last, Bailey.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I just love those faces, how adorable.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Jake and Bailey are adorable and the photos are just great! Your son and his wife must be so proud as I'm just as sure you are being the grandmother


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jake & Bailey are *TOO* adorable Treesa.  
They definitely are a couple of doll babies. 
Thank you so much for sharing your 'pride & joys' with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Grandma Treesa, they have grown so much and get cuter and cuter. Does Jake have blue eyes and Bailey brown?

They are adorable and I hope you can see them over the holidays since they grow up so fast. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What sweeties. I know just how proud you are cause I've got a set of twin grandsons myself..........they do grow up so very fast. Mine just turned 4 last month. Are they identical twins?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hope it's ok if I show off mine too? We'll make this a "twins" only thread. LOL
The blonde one is Seth..........the brown haired one is Kyle


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL!...great picture Renee of your two grandbabies? Kyle and Seth definitely look like they can be mischievious little devils if they want to be


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

How adorable! Treesa, will you have a chance to be with them on their first Christmas?

Rennee, The cutest things come from your way. ALL BOYS!!!!!!

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL!...great picture Renee of your two grandbabies? Kyle and Seth definitely look like they can be mischievious little devils if they want to be


Oh, you have NO IDEA...........the two of them can cook up some schemes......believe me.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Treesa, those two are too precious! What an expression Jake has in that first pic, and Bailey looks like she's heartily enjoying his antics... Very beautiful babies!

And Renee, Seth and Kyle are SO cute! Are they hamming it up for the camera or just always full of beans? They look like really sweet & happy kids!

Gorgeous grand-twins, both of you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you all, Reti, Brad, Cindy, Maggie, Renee, and Feather.




Lady Tarheel said:


> Does Jake have blue eyes and Bailey brown?
> Thanks for sharing.


*Hi Maggie,

Jake is definitely going to have the blonde hair blue eyes that all my boys have, except Nathan. LOL Bailey has her dads color skin and will probably have his brown eyes, which may be my brown eyes. *





Lovebirds said:


> Are they identical twins?


*Hi Renee,

They are not identical twins as Bailey is a tiny little girl and Jake is a big boy. Your grandsons, Kyle and Seth are so precious, they definitely have mischief in their eyes. That is one thing I know...and that is boys.*





Feather said:


> How adorable! Treesa, will you have a chance to be with them on their first Christmas?
> Feather


*Hi Feather,

We got to spend early November with them, and boy what fun we had, and I got to cuddle and hug and kiss them. We won't be seeing them for Christmas, the other grandparents who live nearby will have that pleasure.*

Here is a pic of the family. Erin holding her daughter Bailey, Nathan holding his son, Jacob.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

stephie said:


> Treesa, those two are too precious! What an expression Jake has in that first pic, and Bailey looks like she's heartily enjoying his antics... Very beautiful babies.


Thanks Stephie, I missed your post...as I was posting


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely grandchildren, Treesa and Renee! Thank you for sharing them with us. Happy Holidays to all!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, Kyle and Seth look like pure mischief is brimming from them. I'll bet they are a lot of fun to be around. 

I love all the names of both sets of the twins.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I love all the names of both sets of the twins.


Hi Maggie...I do too!



Hi Terry,

Thank you and Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees........your twins mother looks just like my daughter did after having the babies. THIN and BEAUTIFUL..........how the heck do they do that???? I think she was back down to a size 3 in about a month. Must be good genes I guess.

THANKS TO ALL FOR THE NICE COMMENTS.........I'm not going to start naming names........I'll forget someone FOR SURE. If you posted, I read it and appreciate all of you!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Treesa~ Jacobs and Baileys expressions say it all! Just too adorable. Your son is handsome and your daughter in law is beautiful. I see he has your hair.

Renee~ Your sons Kyle and Seth are very cute and look like they are full of joy!

It is so nice to see members sharing pictures of themselves and their loved ones even. It brings our pigeon community closer I think. 

Thank you both and best wishes for a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Thank you for the compliments, my son has my brown eyes too! 

I hope you will share some more pics of your grandchildren, they are so cute!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> Renee~ Your sons  Kyle and Seth are very cute and look like they are full of joy!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Treesa,

What a beautiful family! Where is the family picture taken? The wooded area behind them looks really pretty.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feather said:


> Treesa,
> 
> What a beautiful family! Where is the family picture taken? The wooded area behind them looks really pretty.
> 
> Feather


Hi Feather,

Thank you. That is the area behind their back yard, in Georgia. It is very beautiful there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You wonder what they can get into?? This was taken almost a year ago. They were still three years old. The whole family was here for the week end. We were watching TV and they said they were going upstairs to play. In about 5 minutes I go sneaking up the stairs to see what they are doing and this is what I found. The beds WERE made up before they got hold of them. They slept in small or lower beds at home so they said they wanted these beds to be short also. 
You have SO much to look forward to Trees.............


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yep! ALL BOYS! That is so funny. It didn't take em long to come up with a plan. Two heads are better than one.


Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, that is soooo cute. Hang onto that picture until they have younguns' of their own.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> You wonder what they can get into?? This was taken almost a year ago. They were still three years old. The whole family was here for the week end. We were watching TV and they said they were going upstairs to play. In about 5 minutes I go sneaking up the stairs to see what they are doing and this is what I found. The beds WERE made up before they got hold of them. They slept in small or lower beds at home so they said they wanted these beds to be short also.
> You have SO much to look forward to Trees.............


Hi Renee,


OMG!  What a shock...but it is funny now.  I bet there was a lot of fun with them around.

Their mom Erin has already said that Bailey will probably talk Jake into doing naughty stuff and then blame it on him when they get older. Girls are sneaky, and boys are into mischief.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh, Victor........PLEASE DON'T DO THAT TO ME!!!  They are my "grandsons........ I would NEVER survive those two if they were MINE.............


_Please_ forgive me Renee, I made a boo boo. I read that they are your grandsons, but did not proof read the post.

Now, now, they can't be that bad! They are just happy energetic little men channeling their energies...judging form the picture of the bedroom in upheaval!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, 

I'm SURE Renee doesn't mind and is likely flattered that you thought these two boys were her sons, instead of her grandsons. Heck, I questioned it a bit too, not really sure on the ages etc.

Also, don't be so nice on her, lol !!!, anyone can CLEARLY see that these two young boys are hellions and unholy terrors!!!! The complete opposite of how *we* were as youngsters !!! lol


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely pictures of the whole family, Treesa. They are so beautiful.

Rene your grandsons looks so cute. LOL, they sure can make funny faces.

Reti

Renee, just saw the second pic, too funny.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Lovely pictures of the whole family, Treesa. They are so beautiful.


Thank you Reti, and they are that way inside too, the genuine article.

See you soon!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Girls are sneaky, and boys are into mischief..


Treesa! LOLOL.....this so true. They both know how to get into mischief, but the girls are a little more cunning about it! I see this everyday at school!

No offense to anyone with daughters (I know from hearing from friends that there is something really special about having daughters) but I was always happy having just my boy.....I think, with boys, most of the time "what you see, is what you get."  

Treesa and Renee - you are both blessed with beautiful families and adorable grandchildren....thanks for sharing them with us.

Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmmm, are these Siamese Twins?

Sure are cute !

Happy Holidays..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, Your grandchildren are so adorable. I have a set of twins, my daughter and son who just turned 13 in Sept.

Renee, Your grandsons are very handsome. 

I hope someday I'm blessed with twin grandchildren.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Lin,Phil, and littlestar. I'm glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of the 'Two Little Baby Dolls', Treesa, enjoyed all of them and the last one in the wooded area is especially lovely.  The faces in the first pictures were just precious. 

And speaking of faces, what a couple of characters, Renee. That last picture
of the boys and the beds just cracks me up.  

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi fp,

Thnk you .

I'm glad you enjoyed my babydolls, they are every bit as cute in real life, a they are on the pics.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

All of them are just adorable. I walked around with my laptop showing everyone here to all of the collective, "Awwww"s.  What lucky grandma's you both are!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They're almost as cute as baby pigeons!

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Treesa and Renee, thank you so much for sharing--you do indeed have beautiful families. I love babies, human and avian!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks maryjane, they are adorable.




Pidgey said:


> They're almost as cute as baby pigeons!
> Pidgey



LOL Pidgey, yep yep yep!  




Birdmom4ever said:


> Treesa and Renee, thank you so much for sharing--you do indeed have beautiful families. I love babies, human and avian!


Thanks Birdmom4ever, they definitely are on the high end of the cuteness scale!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

How adorable are those two babies  

Happy Christmas!

Michelle


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

arnieismybaby said:


> How adorable are those two babies
> Happy Christmas!
> Michelle


Thank you, Michelle


----------

